# Service Manual for HSS1332



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey guys,

Is there a service manual I can download??

The owner's manual is pretty basic.

I'd like to adjust my auger activation cable as it won't stay locked any more. Hasn't for the last two seasons. 

The engine runs shitty in warm weather. Have to pull the choke out a bit to keep it from surging. And push the choke back in when under heavy load. If I don't pull it back out partially when no heavy load, it surges bad and backfires. 

I read here that someone's bucket was crooked, mine is too. I find the left side lower than the right. I'd like to adjust that too. 

Can I download the service manual, or have to buy it?

Thx

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

btm said:


> Is there a service manual I can download??


No, you have to buy a printed one here: https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/61V45A10E3


btm said:


> I'd like to adjust my auger activation cable as it won't stay locked any more. Hasn't for the last two seasons.


There's a Service Bulletin for that: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1108354-post1.html


btm said:


> The engine runs shitty in warm weather. Have to pull the choke out a bit to keep it from surging. And push the choke back in when under heavy load. If I don't pull it back out partially when no heavy load, it surges bad and backfires.


If you're still running the stock #102 jet and are within 1000 feet of sea level, replace it with a #110.


btm said:


> I read here that someone's bucket was crooked, mine is too. I find the left side lower than the right. I'd like to adjust that too.


If the auger housing is slightly off plumb, try loosening the bolts shown below, adjust it and re-tighten them. 3 on each side, 2 on top and 2 on bottom.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Where did you get those reference pics for the auger housing??

Service manual must be available digitally...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

btm said:


> Where did you get those reference pics for the auger housing??


The Honda Power Equipment web site: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


btm said:


> Service manual must be available digitally...


Not legally... Only produced in print for consumers & digitally (I think) for servicing dealers.


----------

